# Mohawk Dam



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

i went here the first time ever today. dident know if i was alowed to fish here or not but i did any way LoL. man i dident think the dam was so BIG!. i thought it was gone be a little dam for the kokosing but this was huge.


i fished spinner baits on the east side of the bottom,I dident know what was in the water(i thought maybe rockbass,small mouth). still dont know whats in there.I dident get no hits,nothing.
Do any of you fish here? also what fish are there?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there are some nice smallmouth and saugeyes there.this time of year try big minnies(3-4 inches) on a 3 way rig or jigs for eyes.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I get smallies at the dam on crankbaits, tubes along the rocks. I catch crappie and perch to.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

anth if it was your first time then you have never seen lake Mohawk, that place floods out big time. its impressive to see here are some pic from june. Its even more impressive after a winter time flood and ice over big chunks of ice in the road everywere.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I cant believe the water gets that high! it was weird driveing around there, fields with nothing in them but weed's and big rock's. it looked like it flooded bad around there but from the looks of your pictures man.

i will post some pics when they get developed. Jerry you gota tell me when the water will reach that high again.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

F4F- is there a boat ramp there???if so, any horsepower restrictions- could a 14 ft alum v bttm and a 9.9 launch and fish there ??? any info would be appreciated- thanks, 'Rude Dog


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Probably on the flooded road you could launch however this is a flood plane so i wouldn't recommend it hard to tell whats out there roads bridges trees farm fields usually this is only a 50ft wide river that goes right to the dam.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Mohawk lake is a mirage one day its a big lake the next it's a 20ft wide river. lol
how deep do you think it is in your pictures jerry ?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

i would guess the majority is 5 or 6' max but there may be others on here that know more.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rudedog,

If your speaking of a launch above the dam-I wouldn't even try it during times they are holding back water. It is possible to launch a small boat or canoe several places above the dam in the river. Below the dam there is a crude gravel launch for trailered (small) boats. Be prepared to send your prop in for rework! Your best bet is a canoe and a paddle or fishing from the bank.

Toolman


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Anth
I fish there quite a bit,late fall through early spring.I'll offer you a few good tips.First off,you don't even want to think about fishing the area above the dam when it's flooded.Below the dam,(on the side opposite the campground)there's a crystal clear backwater area that's in a wooded area,this spot holds a decent population of pike throughout the winter months(doesn't freeze),I've seen some large bass back in there also,and a million jumbo carp.Below the spillway in the tailrace,usually from late December through March,can be productive for saugeye's and pike.I don't usually fish below this dam too much though,I like the one a couple miles downriver a lot better(I'll get to that one in a second).There's a lot of giant catfish,and a few muskies get caught right below Mohawk also.In the warmer months,from the spillway down to below the campgroung,it's pretty decent bass fishing.
The other dam I was referring to is known as six-mile dam,or some call it whispering falls.This spot is located just below the town of Warsaw.It's a private campground,and they charge you a couple bucks to park there and fish.This can be a super good spot for saugeye's and pike all winter,and it's awesome for smallies in the summer.Basically,there's two spots here,one right below the dam,and the first hole below the spillway(best).I either use husky jerks,or twistertail jigs in the spillway,and go with countdowns in the first hole.A lot of guys do real good there using minnows under a bobber too.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Anth if you want to see mohawk flooded i would say its probably up there


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I just got back yesterday from PA. do you think it is still up?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The Mohawk Dam hit an all-time high last weekend but has only come down less than a couple of feet according to the web site. It is still up almost 80 feet above its normal flow. I have been wanting to get down there myself but have been too busy to make it during the daylight hours. If you get down there be sure to take some pictures and post them. I would really like to see it. By the way you will need to go in from down at Nellie as there is no road to come in on from the other side of the dam.

Mohawk Dam


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/mkwns.htm
i think it is the same link as above but oh well


----------

